# M.Y. Aronia



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anyone know the fate of the M.Y.Aronia at one time the private yacht of Jack Billmeir (Stanhope S.S. Co Ltd) She laid for a few years at Lady Bee Yard in Southwick (Sussex). After Jack died she was sold and the last time I saw her was in 1979 in Harburg laid up without engines. He also had a beautiful sailing yacht the 'Cynara' but I have not heard of her since around 1963.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Aronia*

I found a note of her Refit/re-furbishments: 
210' Aronia - Dockyard refit. Lady Bee's Shipyard, Shoreham 
at
http://www.marine-experts.com/marine-consultant/943/paul-squire.htm

Maybe they can help you ...

Any idea as to her build year or which yard built her,
there was an HMS Aronia, I believe.

Any ideas about Cynara, dates etc.,
sounds interesting.

Any connection with King Vidor's boat Cynara?

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Aronia (1947) Name.
Reg London. Stanhope Steamship Co..
Steel 135ft. 17ft. Twin Screw Motor Yacht.
Built. Copenhagen 1933.
Info from "The Association of Dunkirk Little Ships"
Barney.


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for that, I know she served in WW2 on the 'Ball Bearing run and I think she had twin B&W six cylinder diesels and had a good turn of speed. The story I heard that she was bought and re-engined and the new owner was to use her for some kind of smuggling venture and she was arrested in the North Sea. As for 'Cynara she was I think bermudan rigged and fitted with an auxiliary and the skipper was from Devon 'Buster' somebody.
The Aronia's skipper was 'Thompson' from Hartlepool who came from the Stanhope Deep Sea fleet and the engineer was McNab from ***bernauld.


----------



## dchouston (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm looking for news as well on the owner in 1965. I was on the vessel for a week. It was in Monaco and we sailed along the Italian coast. It was owned by a Count and Countess Deliacarr. But that is the wrong spelling, and I am curious about the owner.


----------



## Jellyman (Nov 6, 2007)

*M Y Aronia*

I worked on the Aronia for about 6 months when she was at the Lady Bee yard at Shoreham. She was sold and bought by the Count and Countesser as previously stated this I think was 62/63. I worked in the engine room and boat was delivered I think to Biarriatz were the Count has his home. I only got as far as Audierne when I left her.
Apperantly Bilmar lost interest in her after a murder was committed on her whilst in Weymouth, fight between two member s of the crew, hence she was laid up at Shoreham for a few years till sold.
When I was on her she still had her B&W Diesels which were fun to start up as these were compressed air with cartridge in each cylinder head. she was reputed to have speed around 30 nots. When we took her out of Shoreham docks to swing the comps, the new captain rang down for full speed, fortunately the Chief Engineer who had worked on her before with McNab so didn't give him what he asked for but even then we just missed the harbour entrance jettys going out. She did run the blockade during the war and some of her steel around the upper deck had been replaced with armour plating and there was no way you could drill into it. During repainting prior to sailing we still found holes in her around the bow suspiciously like shell damage. 
I still have a picture of her and although short was one of the most enjoyable times of my young life.
Trust thesis of interest


----------



## ingolfscola (Jan 30, 2012)

Jellyman said:


> I worked on the Aronia for about 6 months when she was at the Lady Bee yard at Shoreham. She was sold and bought by the Count and Countesser as previously stated this I think was 62/63. I worked in the engine room and boat was delivered I think to Biarriatz were the Count has his home. I only got as far as Audierne when I left her.
> Apperantly Bilmar lost interest in her after a murder was committed on her whilst in Weymouth, fight between two member s of the crew, hence she was laid up at Shoreham for a few years till sold.
> When I was on her she still had her B&W Diesels which were fun to start up as these were compressed air with cartridge in each cylinder head. she was reputed to have speed around 30 nots. When we took her out of Shoreham docks to swing the comps, the new captain rang down for full speed, fortunately the Chief Engineer who had worked on her before with McNab so didn't give him what he asked for but even then we just missed the harbour entrance jettys going out. She did run the blockade during the war and some of her steel around the upper deck had been replaced with armour plating and there was no way you could drill into it. During repainting prior to sailing we still found holes in her around the bow suspiciously like shell damage.
> I still have a picture of her and although short was one of the most enjoyable times of my young life.
> Trust thesis of interest


Hi Yelliman,
can you send me a photo of the inerior of the M/Y Aronia, I need it for the biography of the desiners of the cabins: Voldemar Boberman and Mottheau.. Email: [email protected]
Thank you


----------

